# Ohio River Water Temperatures



## freakofnature13

Does anyone have a link or website they use to get water temperatures?


----------



## Doboy

This will keep ya busy. The graphs are hard to see, kinda small for a fancy phone.
Here's a 'cover-all' link;
https://search.usa.gov/search?v:project=firstgov&query=River+water+temps&affiliate=nws.noaa.gov

Here's the Rivers temp gauges they start around Pitts; (Cumberland temps are way down)
http://www.weather.gov/pbz/rivertemps


----------



## Doboy




----------



## LA4024

Is there a temperature gauge like this for around Huntington, WV ?


----------



## Daveo76

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/navrpti.txt This isn't updated every day but a good site to check on occasion


----------



## LA4024

Thanks


----------



## Dolla5!3

What about Cincinnati can u post that link for me please


----------

